# Межпозвоночная грыжа диска L5-S1



## oksana8790 (19 Янв 2014)

Здравствуйте, уважаемые врачи! Мне 23 года. Помогите пожалуйста разобраться в заключении МРТ. Во-второй  раз после небольшой физич. нагрузки резкая боль в пояснице с отдаванием в  левую ягодицу. 3 дня встать не могла. Сейчас неделю пью найз, но все равно чувствую пульсирующую боль сбоку. Проблемы с позвоночником с детства (сколиоз и остеохондроз).Решилась на МРТ поясничного отдела после данной ситуации.

Описание: Исследование проведено в режимах спин-эхо в сагиттальной и аксиальной плоскостях при толщине среза 4-6 мм. На серии полученных изображений высота иел позвонков и сигнальные хар-ки не изменены.Межпозвонковый диск L5-S1 с начальными признаками дегидратации: незначительно равномерно снижена высота диска и мр-сигнал от его структуры. Диск L5-S1 выстоит в просвет позвоночного канала центрально и парасагиттально влево на 6 мм, вызывая сужение левого латерального канала, дислоцируя заднюю продольную связку. Диск L5-S1 выстоит циркулярно на 3,5 мм. Спинальное субарахноидальное пространство и конечная цистерна без признаков компрессии, окружающая жировая клетчатка не изменена. Четко визуализируется терминальный сегмент спинного мозга (заканчивается на уровне L1) и элементы конского хвоста. Спинной мозг с ровными контурами, структура его однородна, диаметр не изменен, распрложение обычное. Паравертебральные мягкие ткани без особенностей. Поясничный лордоз сохранен.
Заключение: МРТ картина грыжи диска L5-S1, начальных дегеннеративно-дистрофических изменений пояснично-крестцового отдела позвоночника на уровне L5-S1.

Размер грыжи, как я понимаю не определен? На сколько все страшно,каковы методы лечения в моей ситуации и обязательна ли операция? Большое спасибо заранее!


----------



## La murr (19 Янв 2014)

*oksana8790*, здравствуйте! 
Доктора форума ответят Вам при первой же возможности.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (19 Янв 2014)

oksana8790 написал(а):


> Размер грыжи, как я понимаю не определен?


 Определен,  6 мм.


oksana8790 написал(а):


> На сколько все страшно,каковы методы лечения в моей ситуации и обязательна ли операция?


 Методы лечения зависят от квалификации Вашего врача, чем он владеет тем и будет лечить, соответственно операция будет необходима в том случае, если Ваш врач не сможет восстановить Вашу работоспособность теми методами, которыми он владеет.


----------



## oksana8790 (19 Янв 2014)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Определен,  6 мм.
> Методы лечения зависят от квалификации Вашего врача, чем он владеет тем и будет лечить, соответственно операция будет необходима в том случае, если Ваш врач не сможет восстановить Вашу работоспособность теми методами, которыми он владеет.


Спасибо за ответ! К врачу пока нет возможности, поэтому и хотела узнать лечится ли это нехирургическим способом...


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (19 Янв 2014)

oksana8790 написал(а):


> хотела узнать лечится ли это нехирургическим способом...


Лечится, ищите врача.
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/7681/


----------



## ЯнкинВлад (13 Дек 2014)

Какой то больно качественный снимок и сверх подробное описание. В москве делали?


----------

